# windscreen scratches nightmare to drive at night :(



## pdrpaul (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi there my car has really annoying scratches on windscreen from previous owners buying cheap wipers with those little steel bits on them  anyway this is proving to be dangerous when driving at night with oncoming cars. need to sort it asap. any tips would be appreciated. 
I have heard ceriglass is the way to go can this be done successfully without a DA as i aint got one at the moment.
Also if a DA polisher is needed for a decent job anyone got any experience with the argos challange extreme da polisher at £57 as I have been meaning to get a DA for quite a bit now thanks folks.


----------



## justinio (Jun 24, 2013)

You’ll never be able to do it by hand. Glass is hard. Really hard. The Argos da might be able to get the marks out if they are only light scratches. Good luck!


----------



## steve_07 (Apr 10, 2015)

Das 6 pro, carpro ceriglass and a rayon pad is what you want. 

Argos DA may be good but I have no experience with it. Das 6 pro is highly recommend on here for a beginner DA.


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

If you get yourself a rayon pad and backing plate along with some decent glass polish (I used gtechniq) then go down to your local hire shop and borrow a rotary for the day, you’ll find it a lot easier and quicker than using a da due to how hard the glass is.


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Where abouts are you based? If you local your more than welcome to pop round as I already have everything


----------



## pdrpaul (Aug 6, 2013)

*hi*

thanks guys im in scotland so thanks for the offer but im a bit far lol.. think il try the ceriglass and give this DA from argos a bash heard a lot of good reviews about it.. any recomendations on attacking it? thanks again.


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Make sure you allow plenty of time and it’s also quite a messy job so tape up any rubber etc


----------



## bense556 (Mar 14, 2017)

I have the Argos DA and wanted to do the same thing so purchased a Rayon pad and car pro Ceriglass, but couldn't see much/any improvement other than it was cleaner! The heat build up is almost scary, so much so that I abandoned the idea. I am looking at getting a rotary soon, so may give it another go with that.


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

I've got to do my wife's corsa in the next couple of weeks so I'll do a write up on the thread I've got running with before and after photos. Here's the link in case I forget 
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=398751


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

A hammer and insurance documents is what you need. 


Gonz.


----------



## SkyRocket (May 20, 2015)

Don't mess around trying to polish glass, just get a new windscreen. It will be easier, cleaner and safer (possibly cheaper too).


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

bense556 said:


> I have the Argos DA and wanted to do the same thing so purchased a Rayon pad and car pro Ceriglass, but couldn't see much/any improvement other than it was cleaner! The heat build up is almost scary, so much so that I abandoned the idea. I am looking at getting a rotary soon, so may give it another go with that.


Be very careful with the rotary.

If you are getting heat build up with an Argos DA (and yes, I do have one) a rotary can, and will given half a chance, move this on to a completely different level.

It'll work brilliantly (ho, ho) but be very aware of what it's doing and how much heat is being generated.

Good luck.

Andy.


----------



## pdrpaul (Aug 6, 2013)

thanks guys did consider a new screen. just not to sure if that would mess my NCB up.. worth calling up to see will give em a call tommorow at least then its done right


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

pdrpaul said:


> thanks guys did consider a new screen. just not to sure if that would mess my NCB up.. worth calling up to see will give em a call tommorow at least then its done right


Windscreen replacement has no effect on NCB.


----------



## pdrpaul (Aug 6, 2013)

i assume being insurance to be sorting it it will be OEM and brand new screen?


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

If you have fully comp insurance, I will be a new screen and it’s about £75 ish depending on what insurance company your with. If you look through your policy there’s normally a number to call just for windscreens


----------



## youngwangie (Oct 9, 2016)

Hi, Glass is very hard & durable. Glaziers use WIRE WOOL for scratches. Which grade I don't know. But ask a Double glazing guy or your local Glass supplier, I'm sure they would help


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

I have used "0000" grade wire wool which works if the screen is not too bad but prefer the S20 + purple pad route as it's much more effective.

Just my experience.

What on earth is it that gets onto the screens and then resists pretty much every sort of chemical?

Shame it's almost impossible to see through - it'd make a great coating. 

Andy


----------



## pdrpaul (Aug 6, 2013)

whats the s20 n purple pad method?


----------



## Robbi Hong Kong (Jan 15, 2016)

Scholl S20 and Scholl Purple spider pad me thinks....


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

pdrpaul said:


> whats the s20 n purple pad method?


Polish the windscreen as if it was a car panel - think vertical like, say, a door.

Just be very aware of heat build up. I tend to move the polisher more quickly and with less pressure but probably for longer overall than for a panel.

With a rotary using smaller pads (90mm) helps as the smaller the pad the slower the outside edge turns generating less cut but a lot less heat.

Do an IPA/panel wipe/cleanser fluid wipe down and look very carefully for areas that aren't, quite literally, "squeaky clean."

My thoughts are that with a diminishing polish like S20 it'll initially cut the crud off then break down to really fine polish the glass. Think jewelling - it's not quite the same but it's the best description I can come up with.

I think that glass is too hard to have swirls & marring added from the polish but I stick to polishing/finishing pads to avoid this - maybe worth starting with a honey spider pad to see if that cleans things up enough (no blue or white spider pads).

Remember to wipe down the wiper blades themselves - I was astonished at how much black gunge came off.

Finally get into the car and do a screen wash and wipe and see if you've got the results you were looking for.

If not, you can always polish a bit more on any stubborn bits.

Hope that helps.

Andy.


----------

